# Miro STP-1 wheel bolt size and removal



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

Like stated in the thread title, i would like to know if any one has any idea what size the "fake bolts" are on this wheel? they do thread in and out so its not like they just stick on. And also, do i need a special tool to remove them? or will a normal socket set work?..... TIA


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Most reps have a counter hole, and the have fake plastic revits... You can remove them by finding the right 12 point socket and spining them, which frees up any glue.. I've done a few, but just not this wheel.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nevaeh_Speed* »_Most reps have a counter hole, and the have fake plastic revits... You can remove them by finding the right 12 point socket and spining them, which frees up any glue.. I've done a few, but just not this wheel.

well i know that these aren't just plastic and arent just glue on because i looked from the back and its an open hole that you can see the threads for each individual "bolt"....maybe i'm wrong, but i'll give it a whirl what you said and see how it goes


----------



## Hectordagreat11 (Apr 8, 2008)

mr. tan are you attempting to paint them? any updates?


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Hectordagreat11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hectordagreat11* »_mr. tan are you attempting to paint them? any updates? 

either paint or powdercoat... plating is WAY to expensive. $320 for them to be copper plated, to much for my budget haha...i'll have updates as soon as i get work done


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

so they are kinda like 2-piece?


----------



## dwales31 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (jrhthree1.8T)*

i plan on painting mine too just gotta pull the trigger and order em


----------



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (dwales31)*

They are a one piece wheel, just like the jmags I had. They look like a "threaded" bolt but if you take them all out you will have a very hard time getting them to seal and hold air if you ever put them back together. That is directly from my rep at ALT wheels who distribute these. They are not to be taken apart, and after spending the money you did on them I wouldnt do it.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_They are a one piece wheel, just like the jmags I had. They look like a "threaded" bolt but if you take them all out you will have a very hard time getting them to seal and hold air if you ever put them back together. That is directly from my rep at ALT wheels who distribute these. They are not to be taken apart, and after spending the money you did on them I wouldnt do it. 

that makes sense kinda...if its a one piece wheel how can it matter with that? its not like the wheel is being unsealed its just a set of bolts that really aren't doing anything....do you get what i mean?


----------



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

Its a one piece wheel not a one piece cast wheel. It is made from two different pieces (lip and barrel) but they are made to be put together one time. This isnt a wheel you could get new lips for and such. I mean go ahead and do what you want there your wheels. I just wouldnt suggest it. I have a friend who took apart a very similar wheel and ruined them completely. But if you can get this done easy let me know gives me an idea.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i'll take your word for it, dont wanna screw anything up...ashame though, would be nice to remove them if i ever decide to paint the centers


----------



## dwales31 (Dec 2, 2006)

maybe its because they are not in my hands but i dont see how taking those out on a one piece wheel will affect anything.


----------



## dwales31 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (dwales31)*

o and what color you thinking?


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (dwales31)*

*hey Corey,

Thanks for getting in touch with us about the Miro wheels. The bolts in the multi-piece look Miro 1-piece wheels are sometimes threaded in, and sometimes are a push-in type fitment, but they are never structural. The 1-piece wheels are completely sealed and as you mention, 1-piece, and really only if the wheel is a three-piece, with an outer lip, center, and an inner barrel, will removing bolts begin to compromise the ability of the wheel to hold air. Even then there is usually a pretty hefty coating of silicone that joins the halves together, so it won't necessarily leak right away. An of course you can clean and reseal them as well. 

A two piece wheel, would be the same as a 1-piece, with no chance to lose air just by removing bolts, since the barrel is all one piece and only the center is removable. Hope that helps, let me know if you need any more info, thanks!

-Nate*

from NGP themselves.....i guess its time to do work


----------



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

So from what Im reading there he is saying that on a 2 piece wheel if I take the bolts out the lip will stay on enough to keep air????
I find that hard to believe that seeing as how on a 2 piece wheel if you take the bolts out the lips come right off... Maybe Im reading this wrong.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i thought a two piece wheel the center comes off but the lip is on there, and with a three piece wheel it all comes apart.....?

either way though, the bolts come right off on these wheels without a problem being that it is a *one* piece wheel


_Modified by Mr.Tan at 3:36 PM 4-29-2009_


----------



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

Two peice wheel, the face and barrel are the same and the lip is piece number two. I never said you would have a tuff time taking them out, its putting them back in and keeping them in and looking good that is the hard part. 
I understand these are a one piece wheel but the company that makes them told me directly that they are constructed from two pieces. Again your wheels your project im all for it. Just dont get upset when your driving down the street and a few bolts are missing after your trip. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Again I am only speaking from personal experience. I did this to Jmags (also a one piece wheel, made from two pieces) and I took out the bolts. Only to find out that when putting them back in they do not stay in because most are pressed in with a press. When removing them you ruin that seal from the press and thus making your chances of putting them back in right almost not possible.


----------



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*









2 Piece wheel... Lips come off barrels and face are one piece...


----------



## cplessl (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









There are more than one type of two piece wheels; this is only one.
NGP is referring to an RXII-style 2 piece wheel, in which a separate center bolts into a barrel.
I am not quite sure what you are referring to Josh. In one post you are saying that taking out the bolts will prevent the wheel from holding air and the next post you are taking about being unable to seal the bolts into the wheel. Which are you referring to?
To the OP: the 'bolts' in a lot of one piece wheels are just fake chrome plastic that are glued in. If the bolts are indeed made of metal and threaded into a hole in your one piece wheels, take those suckers out and paint your wheels.
Just be cautious removing them, they may have a Loctite-type substance holding them in, and you would not want to strip the heads, and be sure not to torque them in too hard during reassembly.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (cplessl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cplessl* »_
There are more than one type of two piece wheels; this is only one.
NGP is referring to an RXII-style 2 piece wheel, in which a separate center bolts into a barrel.
I am not quite sure what you are referring to Josh. In one post you are saying that taking out the bolts will prevent the wheel from holding air and the next post you are taking about being unable to seal the bolts into the wheel. Which are you referring to?
To the OP: the 'bolts' in a lot of one piece wheels are just fake chrome plastic that are glued in. If the bolts are indeed made of metal and threaded into a hole in your one piece wheels, take those suckers out and paint your wheels.
Just be cautious removing them, they may have a Loctite-type substance holding them in, and you would not want to strip the heads, and be sure not to torque them in too hard during reassembly.

word! .....this makes sense. i couldnt convince myself that a one piece wheel could have trouble with removing these. After i take them out, would applying any type of loctite or w/e work to help keep them from coming out some how? ...


----------



## Hectordagreat11 (Apr 8, 2008)

are the bolts threaded? why not just put a locking nut in the back?


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Hectordagreat11)*

they are indeed threaded, but they dont go through the whole way to the back leaving enough room for a nut....good lookin though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

tan good thread bud, i am looking to do the same thing to my bolts...


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (b2)*

from what others told me, zinc plating is good and strong


----------



## Hectordagreat11 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (b2)*

any updates on this project?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Two peice wheel, the face and barrel are the same and the lip is piece number two. 

thats not how most two piece wheels are made
piece one - wheel center
piece two - the hoop (one piece)


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

back from the dead yea yea...
was wondering if the OP ended up doing anything with the wheels?
i was debating on getting some of these or some Pro-jjeccs 16x9
i dont plan on taking them apart but i was reading and would like to know the outcome of the situation


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

Can anyone tell me when to get replacement bolts? Been alllll over the web :/


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

eurobred said:


> back from the dead yea yea...
> was wondering if the OP ended up doing anything with the wheels?
> i was debating on getting some of these or some Pro-jjeccs 16x9
> i dont plan on taking them apart but i was reading and would like to know the outcome of the situation


never ended up doing anything with them, just sold them and moved on to other things.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I can get new fake bolts for anyone interested


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

1552 comes through again!!! Gold? Approx 120 ( need to count again. Ha) feel free to pm or email

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I dont know if I can get Gold STP1 fake bolts but I know I can get the chrome silver ones.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

I actually have work wheels :/

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

So do you need real bolts or fake bolts?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

i need fake metal bolts. Imagine a BBS RM (no nut) bolt but with only about 5 threads. Totaly non structural


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

What are the bolt specs? Do you have room for a longer bolt with a nut?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

negative. . . 









they are pretty standard 8mm 12 point heads just like BBS'

everything i found seems to be too long

http://www.titanium-touch.de/zierschrauben_uk.html

http://www.titanium-touch.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p8_Decorative-screw-M7x16.html


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

yall takin my old ass thread to the max


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

Mr.Tan said:


> yall takin my old ass thread to the max


YESSIR. thanks:thumbup:


----------



## MILESisBROKE (Dec 28, 2009)

Soooo. Back from the dead again. Can we put real bolts in these? If so im game and ill show you guys a real nice pair of fake splits when im finished


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

Das-Rocket said:


> Soooo. Back from the dead again. Can we put real bolts in these? If so im game and ill show you guys a real nice pair of fake splits when im finished


i see no reason why you couldnt, you can probably drill the holes out and tap them for new "real" bolts...pretty sure the one dude on here (i can't remember his name to save my life) replaced his with real spiked metal bolts. it was the silverstone gti with miro stp-2s painted blurple


----------



## rudeboyevan (Apr 27, 2009)

Raising this thread up back from the dead- how did you make out? I picked up a set of stp-1s and want to paint the bolts.


----------

